# A Few Critters From Christmas In Melbourne And Yarrawonga



## naivepom (Jan 18, 2017)

I made my annual pilgrimage from the UK to Melbourne this Christmas to spend time with my wife's family. After so many visits I tried my best to find new spots rather than tried and tested locations. Going was tough for snakes as for some reason the grass was really tall this year but still managed to find a few things...



Cunningham&#x27;s skink (Egernia cunninghami) by Kris Bell, on Flickr



Tiger Snake (Notechis scutatus) by Kris Bell, on Flickr



Huntsman and his boots by Kris Bell, on Flickr

Missed a blotched blue tongue in long grass and also found a handful of browns but as I was on my own and only had a lens that requires focusing at 3 inches, so I didnt get decent enough pictures to warrant posting.

We also went up to Yarrawonga for a few days and I managed to tick of a top amphibian target of mine...


----------



## danyjv (Jan 18, 2017)

Wow there great pics .You obviously know your way round a camera ... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Jan 18, 2017)

Love the RBB


----------



## Stompsy (Jan 19, 2017)

Wonderful pictures! I love the RBB! I do believe that huntsman needs new boots though!


----------



## reen08 (Mar 18, 2017)

You need to start selling those pics. I could take you around near me. In summer you'd pretty much come across more RBB and possibly Tiger down the creek


----------



## MzJen (May 28, 2017)

A little late spotting this thread but just wanted to say awesome camera work.!!


----------

